# FREE- Sketches of your Best Friends.



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello everybody!​ 
So. I recently stumbled along this catagory and thought 'hey! This might be fun' when I saw that some people were making paintings/drawings and selling them. I've been drawing horses for the past six or seven years and the idea of taking someone else's beloved friend and portraying it in my art, it appealed to me greatly. Since I'm hardly more than what I'd consider intermediate, I'm not willing to 'sell' my work, but I would LOVE to sketch for you at no price other than a picture of your lovely animal. At the moment I am only willing to do pencil sketches, but my sketches are fully shades and -hopefully- satisfactory.​ 
I'm willing to do three different shots.​ 
*Head to Shoulder* shots
9"x12"
_a pencil sketch of your equine, cut off at the animal's withers._
*Full Profile* shots
9"x12"
_a pencil sketch of your horse in full form _
*In-Action* shots
9"x12"
_a pencil sketch of your horse moving at either a walk, trot, canter, gallop, grazing, or jumping._​ 
Next, choose whether you want a replica of the photo you give me, or if you want me to combine a few photos draw your horse doing something that is not shown in the photo.​ 
*Replicated Photo*
You need to give me one picture of your horse in good light
(no night photos/blurry images),
doing exactly what you want him to be doing in the sketch.​ 
*Combination Photo*
If you want a picture of your horse cantering through the field, but only have a photo of him standing still- thats alright. Choose this option.
You'll need to give me atleast two pictures of your horse in good light
(no night photos/blurry images), preferably one of him moving and one of him standing still so that I can capture him in the most realistic way.​ 

Lastly, you need to choose the way that I get my sketch to you. I can either scan it and email it, or I can send it to you via snail mail. If it is scanned, you will not have the special paper I use and you might lose some of the detail, whereas directly sending it to you ensures a nice, clean sketch and the guarentee that it is the original. However, it is your choice and I will happily do either.​ 

*NOTE:* Being that I am only fourteen years old, I hope that you will cut me a bit of slack when considering how long it takes me and how well the sketch turns out. I am willing to try to sketch something twice for you, but if you don't like version two, you will need to find someone else to draw for how. After all, its free x] Also, I DO NOT draw people with their horses unless they are for my own use only. I fail and drawing humans o.-​ 
My sketches will be finished and sent out within 2-5 days of getting the request. Thankyou.​ 



Examples:








In- motion








Full Profile






 Full Profile








Full Profile​


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

,may i have one please 
do you mind if you either scan it onto this thread or email it to me? either is good and it doesnt matter.
*[email protected]*
thanx


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

oh and her name is Tess


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

You have talent. If you have time, would you do either one of these pictures? His name is Bo, and I would love to have someone who is much better than I am draw him. Thank you.


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

ONE FOR ME PLEAZE!!!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ok so in my first post, I typed in my email adress and it automatically turned into a hyperlink, i dont know why! so it is NOT a hyperlink so dont bother clicking on it as nothing will come up lol


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

This is a face shot of my horse. Would you mind doing a sketch for me?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Alright guys! I'm excited that I've gotten so much interest in me sketching for you! I have...4? requests now, so the last two will most likely take 5-7 days for me to finish. Also, I need you guys to tell me what kind of sketch you're wanting of the three. Just faces, full bodied, etc. I also need to know if you want it to be drawn exactly like the photos you gave me or not! I'll go ahead and work on the first one tonight =] once again thanks guys for letting me sketch your beauties! I'm so excited!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ok so i would like a full body sketch and an exact replica of the one i posted  thanx again and i cant wait until i see mine finished!


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

I would prefer a full body shot, but if you want to do up to the shoulder that is fine by me. I am pretty easy to please.

edited to add: you can leave the halter on, but if you dont mind not putting the stud chain and lead rope, I would appreciate that. Thanks


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

armydogs, your avatar is very cute and the horse is a stunner!


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Well my pic is juss of the head so head photo please and yes juss like it!!!!!!!


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> armydogs, your avatar is very cute and the horse is a stunner!


 
Thank you, I am pretty happy with her. Cant wait to get back to the states to ride. I miss it so much.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Alrighty guys! I finished my sketches for the first two, just need to scan them. However- our scanner is jacked up right now so I need my dad to help me fix it. As soon as he does that, I'll have the sketches for you =] hopefully tomorrow night?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

[email protected]!!!!! so does that mean that mine is done?


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Your soooo good! Would like to do a full profile of Mocha?
Here's a picture!
<a href="Pictures by horsestuff32 - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa364/horsestuff32/DSC_5342.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



And Another, ignore me. lol

<a href="Pictures by horsestuff32 - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa364/horsestuff32/DSC_0011.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> [email protected]!!!!! so does that mean that mine is done?


It sure does! And I'll get right on everyone else's as soon as I can. I'm hopefully having my birthday party this Saturday as well as going to visit my gorgeous girl so I wont get them done very fast- but I'll do what I can =] thanks guys!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ok thanx  are you finishing them all then scanning them onto the computer? i cant wait to see mine


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm hoping to get them scanned and given out by the two's. I was actually going to give you guys yours tonight, but my dad-who-was-supposed-to-help-me just stormed out of the house XD plus I'm afraid that the one of Bo is absolutely TERRIBLE. I want to redo it.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ok thats all good  i bet you that it is not terrible, all your work is amazing anyway


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Could you draw this with Molly and I blown up a bit so we're not so small, but in the same field?










I know you're overloaded with requests, so no hurry!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Equiniphile- I'd be happy to =] it may take as much as two weeks though, because of the long list. Also- just to cut some frustration for myself, I only do white backgrounds for requests. Otherwise, I can absolutely sketch that picture for you.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

White would be fine, thank you!


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Can't wait to see Bo. I'm sure you did just fine.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

armydogs said:


> Can't wait to see Bo. I'm sure you did just fine.


 
You're going to wish you hadn't D: its terrible. I didn't catch his pose right atall, and my shading is...ughhh. (I still havent figured out how to shade the lighter horses right.) Not to mention the fact that I turned his gorgeouse face into a blob x.x

With your permission, I'd like to try a shoulder/face sketch of him in a few days and give it to you, as well as this one- hopefully to make up for the first one xD

going to try and scan them now.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

im sure that it turned out great Endiku!! cant be worse than my drawings lol :/ lol


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

after hours of battling the scanner, I got ONE scanned. xD It won't do the second one though :3 really annoying me. I'll work on it more today after I go to the barn, but if that doesnt work I think I'll just take a picture of it then upload it. (Thats what I did for the examples up on top.) So sorry this is taking so long guys.... anyways. PintoTess, here is yours =] its not perfect...and I think I got the porportions a little jacked up- but its fair anyways.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Endiku, if you want to do the head and shoulder shot that is fine. Take all the time you need. I cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wow wow and wow!!! thanx heaps i love it!!


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Take your time! No rush  theyll be great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

here u go


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Alright guys! I'm officially closing requests until the beginning of the year. I now have 9 of them waiting for me, and one redo- and with finals coming up I really thinks this is as much as I can handle. As soon as I get back down to one or two though, I'll start taking more request.


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

is mine on the list?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Mypaintcanjump said:


> is mine on the list?


 
Yes it is ^^


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

Id really love it if someone whos really good at drawing could draw this picture of my friends horse Hoppet, she was put down today due to a broken leg (see "horror on christmas ride" post in Horse riding section) and i thought it would be nice to give her a really good drawing of her horse as a gift. 
would appreciate if the drawing could be done ASAP as i dont know when im going to be seeing her next as i doubt she will be at the stables anymore because she doesnt have a horse..but yeah...pretty please!!! id be extremely gratefull! thankss

could you just draw the horse & not the person and background please!
Attached Images



Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/art-requests/please-can-someone-draw-picture-72918/#ixzz182KV88Fz


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Almost done with Bo =] this time the sketch is a bit better so I'm happy. Hopefully uploading it tonight. Will probably do 2-3 sketches on Friday/Saturday also since SCHOOL WILL BE OUT!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Finally I am done! =] Alright, since I'm not so great with shading- I decided to scan the sketch before and after, that way you can pick which you like better. I'm also including my first- full bodied one even though I hate it, just so you can see why I redid it xD The head sketch still isnt what I wanted, but its close enough ^^








my shameful attempt version 1.0 









very little shading 









shaded, although I didnt use my normal amount of shading at ALL, because as stated- I can't shade light coated or paint horses well :3





aaand just for the heck of it, heres some more examples guys xD they're in color and they're with marker/pencil/pen, which I dont do in orders- but they give you more ideas of the shape of my horses ^^ these carousel horses were fun to draw, too.


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

can u do my appolosa


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wow they are amazin'!!!!


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

You did a great job thank you very much. I love them, all of them


----------



## Cleffapuff (Sep 6, 2010)

I would love if you did one of my baby Carrie  I know her ears got cut off.. but do what you can I guess... Thank youu!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Once again to anyone who has asked for a picture since December 14th, I am *no longer accepting requests* due to an overload of them ^_^ Also, I make sure to *DO MY SKETCHES IN ORDER*. I don't skip people. Thanks!


----------



## Cleffapuff (Sep 6, 2010)

Endiku said:


> Once again to anyone who has asked for a picture since December 14th, I am *no longer accepting requests* due to an overload of them ^_^ Also, I make sure to *DO MY SKETCHES IN ORDER*. I don't skip people. Thanks!


Ok, well thanks anyway


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Cleffapuff said:


> Ok, well thanks anyway


Keep checking back! I'll re-open requests most likely in mid jan or so ^^


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

can u draw me a picture for my birthday january 28


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Kamibear's mare =] sorry this is taking so long guys, very busy!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

two more, 












and (this one I enjoyed doing )


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

tell me if you guys want enlarged versions, and I'm PM them to you!


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you! It's really good  & just in time for Christmas! Lol have a Merry Christmas!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

I would love to have an enlarged head shot of Bo. I really appreciate you drawing him for me


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

alright guys, so due to having stomache uclers, I've had spend a lot of down time and really just havent felt like sketching. I'm going to try and start up again though. Equiniphile, do you have any larger pictures of your mare, showing her in detail? All I can really do with that is a sort of sillouette, and it isnt going to capture her at all.
MyPaintCanJump- I went ahead and did yours although I usually dont do them out of order, only because I'm having issues with the black mare. I'll try to get it posted tonight.


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

May you please do a full body picture of misty I have two albums of her pick a random pic that works for you.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey! I don't wanna swamp you or anything, but if you have any spare time could you do a picture of Cheyenne galloping? I don't have any pictures of her doing it but I do have lots of pictures of her moving and such so here:

Excuse my horrible position in this picture you don't have to draw anyone in the pictures.


















if you need anything else like a better position or anything at all just ask me!


----------

